# First western rehandle



## Danzo (Jul 3, 2017)

Here is my humble first attempt at a western rehandle.
My knife of choice was a misono carbon honesuki, maybe now it will get more use.
Stabilized maple burl- g10 black spacers. 











I followed _most_ of the guidelines from daves steps here http://japaneseknifesharpening.blogspot.com/2014/10/japanese-kitchen-knife-western-knife.html?m=1​Now I know to follow all of them. I did the birds beak portion first, when I should have done it after the initial shaping. That part gave me some trouble since I was running out of meterial.

My biggest mistake was cutting the pinstock too long. That left me with a bunch sticking out both ends. I took it down too fast on the sander and it left this burnt haze around all the pins, this one got it the worst. A mistake I will have forever. Good learning experience though.






Any thoughts or comments appreciated. Definitely hit with the bug. This kind of work is addicting! Can't wait to do another.


----------



## valgard (Jul 3, 2017)

that came out very nice man


----------



## parbaked (Jul 3, 2017)

That's a good effort!


----------



## milkbaby (Jul 3, 2017)

So pretty, I like it! :doublethumbsup:

I know most people who know what happened with the pins will think it's a defect, but from the pics it actually looks kinda cool.


----------



## crockerculinary (Jul 3, 2017)

wow, lucky that the burnt rings came out looking really good here!


----------



## Danzo (Jul 3, 2017)

Yeah I suppose so. I'll be sure to be more careful on my next go around


----------



## valgard (Jul 3, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> So pretty, I like it! :doublethumbsup:
> 
> I know most people who know what happened with the pins will think it's a defect, but from the pics it actually looks kinda cool.



exactly, the burnt marks around the pins look cool IMO.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 3, 2017)

That's a REAL nice 1st handle Danzo! I too know the frustration of the burn rings but like the other guys noted it looks kinds nice here, I think it matches the liners actually.


----------



## zetieum (Jul 3, 2017)

yeah. The burn rings look like there were done on purpose. Nice.


----------



## Danzo (Jul 3, 2017)

Whoa thanks Dave! Couldn't have done it without your step by step. I'll be getting another western here soon, pics to come.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm glad that my blog helped some.


----------



## merlijny2k (Jul 6, 2017)

Yeah those pins heat up fast! I shorten them with a file and even then it gets so hot you can't touch it. I alternate filing between pins, take breaks and still worry about the glue getting too hot. Haven't got to burning wood though


----------



## JMJones (Jul 6, 2017)

Very impressive!


----------



## TheCaptain (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm sorry did I read mistake? I don't think so!


----------



## milkbaby (Jul 7, 2017)

I forgot to mention one thing, when I use the belt grinder on metal, I always have a container of water to dunk the blade into. So for grinding pins, sometimes I dip my finger into the water and dab it on the pins to cool them faster. Not too much water though, especially if it's natural wood that's not stabilized.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jul 7, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> That's a REAL nice 1st handle Danzo! I too know the frustration of the burn rings but like the other guys noted it looks kinds nice here, *I think it matches the liners actually*.



My thoughts exactly - if he told me it was stone-cold intentional to create the same effect I'd have believed him.


----------



## Danzo (Jul 8, 2017)

Well thanks a million fellas


----------

